# Newb in E. Ohio



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* s230. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. Shade:


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome to the sport of archery. It's always nice to get new people into the sport. If you need any help at any time just PM me. I head that way several times a year.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

